# Canon T1i Autofocus won't work!!! HELP PLEASE!



## diskotraxx (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this site. Ive have my Canon T1i for almost two years now and recently i noticed that the autofocus is not working. Im going to a wedding in two days and im super bummed that my camera took a crap. Has anyone run into this kind of problem? Feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 28, 2011)

This sounds really stupid, and I don't mean to insult your intelligence, because I'm sure you've probably checked... but did you check to make sure you didn't accidentally bump the switch on the lens that flips it from auto focus to manual focus?

I'm only suggesting you check that because once upon a time I did that and it took me some frustration and anxiety for a hot second before I figured out that I hadn't broken my camera...  Whoops.


----------



## diskotraxx (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive toggled between the two and I get nothing, it was dropped a few days ago and hasnt been workin since then. All i can hear is the AF motor trying to work but i get nothing. Picture is blurry, even with MF.


----------



## Shutter Nutter (Oct 28, 2011)

diskotraxx said:


> Ive toggled between the two and I get nothing, *it was dropped a few days ago* and hasnt been workin since then. All i can hear is the AF motor trying to work but i get nothing. Picture is blurry, even with MF.



Think you've answered your own questions...

You don't say what type of lens it is. If it's the cheap kit lens then I'd probably put it in the bin and buy something else as the cost of the repair just wouldn't be worth it. Is your gear insured?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2011)

> it was dropped a few days ago and hasnt been workin since then


Do you really have to ask us?  :scratch:

If you're lucky, your lens is pooched.  If you're not, then the camera may be damaged as well.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Oct 28, 2011)

Go to a camera shop, pick a glass and test on your camera, or test your len on their camera. See which one is broken. Good luck.

When I bought my camera and glasses, I didn't purchase the warranty from the store (B&H).  Is it necessary to spend little bit extra money on an expensive glass in case I drop it?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2011)

A warranty will not protect you if  you drop it. Warranty is defects. Dropping is an accident. You can purchase insurance on your gear against accidents, but it's not exactly cheap compared to the warranty. I think I pay somewhere around $500 a year for my insurance on my gear, but then I have a lot of gear to insure, so cut that in half or so and you should be close. 
Dropping is not good-ever. you should be guarding your camera like a child. They won't tolerate much in the terms of dropping them.


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2011)

diskotraxx said:


> ...... it was dropped a few days ago and hasnt been workin since then.......


 Cause and effect. It's most likely broken.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 28, 2011)

This is what shoulder straps were made for.


----------

